# Dog barks all day in crate...but is great otherwise



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

My dog willingly goes in his crate and even will hang out in there if we are home. So he is not afraid of the crate itself. When we leave he barks and barks so much that the floor outside the door to his crate is covered in saliva and the inside of the crate has puddles too. I have to hose his crate out every night and bath the pup along with washing the kitchen floor.

We are torn with letting him run the house because he has never even attempted to chew furniture or wires or anything. When we are home he is soooo good.....we dont even worry about watching his every move anymore. When he goes outside he is off leash and know exactly where he is allowed to do his business - I don't allow him to go anywhere in the yard. When he is done he runs right back to the door. So his behavior is great - at least I think so. He also, sits, gives both paws, hi five to each side, lays down and rolls over on command. We are working on speak and sitting up.

I have tried two calming things from a local pet store and now have him on Rescue Remedy which does nothing. He is a great dog except for his endless parking when we aren't home. I don't know if this is SA or just him being a puppy - he is almost 6 months old.

He could care less about a stuffed kong or any treats that I give him although when I get home from work they are eaten. Right now he only has a kong is his crate...not bedding or anything that he can tear up and eat. We also leave a radio on and keep him in the kitchen.

Any suggestions? I feel like I am doing something wrong.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd probably get him an ex. pen or buy toddler gates and leave him in a kitchen or somewhere not carpeted, that you dog-proofed (no exposed wires, or dangerous items for him to chew). Leave a TV on or radio for him.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Our dog used to bark, yelp and whine when we put her in the crate and went out. We were told by the trainer to cover the crate with sheet...and it worked. But she didnt do the drooling like your dog so I am guessing its more anxiety?? (she does do the panting, drooling thing when we try to touch, or even hold her feet, cutting her nails is not fun)


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

Tried the x-pen....36" tall and he climbed over it. We are looking to try a 48" tall x-pen but are worried that when he tries to climb it and fails he will fall and get hurt. Same issue with baby gates so we have to find something that is tall enough but doesnt have horizontal members for him to use as a ladder. 

Also, he is not scared ever. I cut his nails holding him no problem, no whining, no drooling - nothing.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

If the dog is fine to go in and stay in the crate when you are home...maybe covering it and having a radio on might help him think you are still there. I wonder what would happen if you covered the crate while you were home and worked up to leaving the house with the radio and the cover? 

I am guessing the drooling is anxiety (for our dog its having her feet held) I am not a very experienced dog owner yet, but I did watch one of those training shows on TV where the dog did this everytime they took it in the car...the car was soaked with puddles of drool and it was an anxiety issue that they had to work through.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Sounds like he's stressed - with all that drooling. 

How long is he in the crate while you're gone? 

How old is he?

You might try putting a blanket over the crate, and playing soft music. Having a fan on might help, too.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Hypersalivation and barking are both signs of separation anxiety, it's not the CRATE that is the issue here or else he wouldn't go in willingly, it's YOU leaving.
I highly recommend the book "I'll Be Home Soon" by Patricia McConnell for info on helping your dog get used to you leaving.
You say you tried some things from the petstore, did you try a DAP diffuser? Just checking, not all dogs see improvement with it, but mine did.
Are you exercising him before you leave? He needs to be 'run out' before you leave.
You can also check into music specifically meant to calm dogs, check out "Through a Dog's Ear".


----------



## BellaBlue (Oct 20, 2009)

I would try putting a sheet on the cage to create a den like feeling for your little one. We used a sheet for awhile and then I found this casual 3 piece crate wear. It makes the cage look a little more stylish then a sheet. And my dog prefers going to his cage now. Just a thought!


----------



## poopydogface (Sep 5, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> Sounds like he's stressed - with all that drooling.
> 
> How long is he in the crate while you're gone?
> 
> ...


LOL, OMG, I thought I was being original recently when I discovered this little "trick" on my own. At night, when I put the puppy to bed, if I want to slip out to watch TV, I turn out all the lights, turn on a loud fan in the corner, and turn on the radio. Then I throw a sheet over his crate. And off I go! He never notices...

However, my dog also barks like a madman if he knows he's alone. I want to get to the point where I can get him accustomed to being alone. But my pup flips out and even poops and pees his crate he gets so worked up. But if I'm in the room, he's fine.


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

We have a plastic crate so its mostly closed in anyways. Today I put a towel over the front to close it in more. I also left a pup treads tire with treats stuffed in it to entertain him. We will see if that works.


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

Our dog used to get really upset when we left. What James did one time was put Porkchop in the crate and go outside and come right back inside to where Porkchop could see him. Then he would go outside again for a little longer and come back inside. He would do this for a while and each time he'd go out he would stay a little longer than the last time. It really helped Porkchop realize that when James leaves he'll come back eventually. Sometimes he'll still whine or bark for the first few minutes, but he stops.


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok so today I covered the front with a towel and left his favoriate toy - a pup treats tire with treats stuffed in it - in his crate. In a matter of 4 hours he pulled the towel inside and shredded it and absolutely destroyed his pup treads tire which I thought was a tough toy.

We need behavior counseling. I live in Pittsburgh, PA. Does anyone have suggestions??


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

So after coming home to a crate filled with poo and a dog covered in it we decided to let him roam the house when we are gone. So far he has 4 different occasions (two at 3 hrs long, one a 4hrs long, and one at 2 hrs long) and he has not destroyed anything and has not had an accident. knock on wood. Can it really be this easy????


----------

